# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Nokia

## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
_Историю компании Nokia принято отсчитывать с 1865 года. 12 мая 1865 года финский горный инженер Фредрик Идестам получил разрешение на строительство фабрики для выпуска древесной массы у реки Нокия. Так было положено начало будущей Nokia Corporation._

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]_
В 1987 году, когда все выпускаемые мобильные телефоны были достаточно тяжелы и имели большие габариты, Nokia выпустила один из самых легких и транспортабельных мобильников. Это позволило отвоевать значительную часть рынка.
В связи с постепенным объединением европейских рынков в конце 80-х годов, назрела необходимость разработки единого цифрового стандарта мобильной связи, позднее получившего название GSM (Global System for Mobile Communications)._

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]_
1 июля 1991 года самый первый звонок через коммерческую сеть GSM был сделан премьер-министром Финляндии — по телефону Nokia._

*Имя.* _Прежде всего, руководство Nokia решило, что для успешного продвижения на рынке необходим собственный брэнд -- в компании сумели предвидеть, что в скором времени сотовые телефоны перейдут в разряд потр***тельских товаров (до этого продукты Nokia продавались под марками операторов мобильной связи). Решить поставленную задачу ей удалось в полной мере -- сегодня в списке наиболее популярных марок брэнд Nokia занимает одиннадцатое место, между Marlboro (10-е место) и Mercedes (12-е)._

*Основные вехи истории Nokia*






> *1865:* Зарождение Nokia в деревообрабатывающей индустрии – появление фабрики Фредрика Идестама на реке Нокия, юг Финляндии.
> 
> *1917:* Nokia входит в коалицию трех компаний и расширяет круг деятельности до изготовления изделий из резины и производства кабелей для электросетей.
> 
> *1967:* Nokia объединяется с The Finnish Rubber Works и The Finnish Cable Works. Образование корпорации Nokia Corporation.
> 
> *1973:* Выпускается в производство самая популярная модель резиновых сапог от Nokia, Kontio - разных цветов и для всех возрастов.
> 
> *1975:* Аннонсирован компьютер MikriMikki 3.
> ...




_Обсуждаем телефоны этого производителя..._

----------


## Asteriks

Мне, как женщине, Nokia не нравятся из-за веса. Хотя, может быть, есть какие-нибудь тонкие линейки у них...

----------


## Vanya

насчёт линеек вряд ли... вот если присмотрется к такой модели как у Бандерлогена, то по весу она оч даже лёгкая, да и тонкая 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Говорят, Нокиа в воде не тонут. Кто-то ронял то в саляру, то ещё куда - и норм!

----------


## Sanych

> Мне, как женщине, Nokia не нравятся из-за веса. Хотя, может быть, есть какие-нибудь тонкие линейки у них...


У меня Nokia 2600C Она тоненькая и лёгкая. 
Вот SE k300i, моя Нокиа и кое чего для сравнения 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Marusja

А мне нокиа нравиться особенно N73 и N76

----------


## Vanya

> Говорят, Нокиа в воде не тонут. Кто-то ронял то в саляру, то ещё куда - и норм!


нет нет и ещё раз нет  нокиа - такие же телефоны как и другие, так же подвержены всем воздействиям этого сурового мира)))

----------


## Banderlogen

> Мне, как женщине, Nokia не нравятся из-за веса. Хотя, может быть, есть какие-нибудь тонкие линейки у них...


Тонкие линейки? Хм.. Хз-хз..
Тонкий телефон это какой?
Ну вот, например, возьмем за тонкий телефон толщиной до 10 мм. Идем в поиск онлайнера.
Такс, 3 модели LG, 3 модели SE, 1 модель Motorola. И 6 штук Nokia. До 17 от Samsung далековато, конечно, но все же...

----------


## Alex

*Nokia займется производством телефонов с двумя слотами SIM* 
*Слухи о том, что финская компания Nokia займется выпуском мобильных средств связи с двумя слотами под SIM-карты, оказались правдой. Недавно это подтвердил вице-президент евразийского подразделения Nokia Виктор Сайс (Viktor Saeijs). В своем интервью он сообщил, что в 2010 году корпорация начнет поставки телефонов под маркой Nokia, в которые можно будет установить сразу две SIM-карты. Виктор специально акцентировал внимание на том, что подобную опцию получат именно телефоны, то есть девайсы на платформе Series 40.* 



*Бонусного второго слота SIM в смартфонах, к сожалению, пока не будет. Хотя, ситуация может измениться, ведь спрос на обычные мобильники постепенно падает. Стоить усовершенствованные телефоны будут в районе 200 евро. Nokia твердо решила догнать и перегнать компанию Samsung с ее серией DuoS, а также китайских народных умельцев, которые чуть ли не каждый день выпускают новую модель с поддержкой двух SIM-карт.*

----------


## legava9

У мну Nokia Supernova 3710
нравиццо оч. внешне - особенно зеркальный экран.

----------


## zaraki

у меня 5310 - тонкий красивый и довольно легкий телефончик

----------

